#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  A trip to Weymouth; the Hua Hin of England

## somtamslap

Weymouth is a bit like Hua Hin. Actually, no  scratch that. It is  absolutely fucking nothing like Hua Hin. But if one was to liken British  seaside resorts to Thai tourist hotspots, I'd probably pair them  together.

Pattaya - Blackpool

Phuket - Bournemouth

Samui - Skegness

Koh Chang - Torquay

Hua Hin - Weymouth

Oh my. What a woeful state of affairs. WHo the fuck am I kidding? No one, that's who.

Anyway you can keep your sun-drenched golden sand and warm azure surf. Keep it! And damn it to Hades and back.

This year we went to Weymouth and had a ruddy, bloody marvellous time - ish. Here I have documented the journey in pictures.

We  travelled down by train  Slappette number one can be seen here  doodling on a copy of the Metro, which is pretty much all it's good for:



Upon  alighting the train at Weymouth, I was totally shocked to hear that  everyone was hungry, so we made haste and ran for our very lives to the  nearest purveyor of... well... anything! "Just give us some fucking  food," my family cried with anguished wails.

Because we were at the sea, I plumped for something that used to live in it.

Crab salad  it sufficed:



Now  that we were fed and watered, off we trudged to the beach. It appeared  that a quarter the nation's poulation had the same idea:



After  sandcastles had been built, the sea been paddled in, and several  thoroughly unsatisfying games of bat and ball had been played, we  repaired to my favourite place in Weymouth  Wetherspoons (The William  Henry)  for dinner. And after everyone else was settled back at the  B&B I went back there and drank myself stupid.



However, the next morning I was up at 6.30 and busied myself with an eight mile run along the seafront.





I listened to this as I ran, taking in the cool morning sea air. It was one of the greatest single moments of my adult life...





Back  at the B&B, and a proud moment for any father to behold... The  little ones enjoying their first full-English breakfast - albeit a bad  one. The orange juice was nice though.



And finally, for me, the highlight of the trip. A good old Punch and Judy show:

----------


## can123

It was kind of SeekingAsylum to do the Punch and Judy for you. He'll even risk crocodiles to get his hands on sausages.

----------


## Neverna

Fookin marvellous, Slap. I have fond memories of Weymouth - buckets and spades, rubber rings and ice-lollies! And not forgetting the bloody seagulls!

----------


## Chittychangchang

That's the way to do it!!
The Great British getaway, nice weather all the time is all the U.K needs.
Pissing down again today.
Still training hard i see.Whats the book you're reading
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Iceman123

> Still training hard i see.Whats the book you're reading


Steppe - Sci Fi by Piers Anthony I will assume.

----------


## Bower

I too have found memories of Weymouth, i spent some time there at HMS Osprey. The pubs used to sell a rather sweet and strong beverage to accompany your ale. "Snips" it was called.....parsnip wine !! oh the hangovers walked off along Chesil beach.

----------


## somtamslap

> I have fond memories of Weymouth - buckets and spades, rubber rings and ice-lollies!


 I hope the kids come away with the same, and their memories of the beach aren't overidden by their father's formidable nocturnal flatulence.






> Still training hard


 Got my long run up to a fairly comfortable 10 miles. Averaging about 100 miles per week on the bike. However, I still drink like a fecking fish and remain rather partial to a tray of Turkish fare.






> Steppe - Sci Fi by Piers Anthony I will assume.


 Nein. Steppe on this occasion refers to the region.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Nein. Steppe on this occasion refers to the region.


The plot thickens..

Eurasian Steppe
The Eurasian Steppe, also called the Great Steppe or the steppes ...
Mammoth steppe
During the Last Glacial Maximum, the mammoth steppe was the ...
Kazakh Steppe
The Kazakh Steppe, also called the Great Dala, ecoregion, of ...
Forest steppe
A forest steppe is a temperate-climate ecotone and habitat ...

TD CSI help is needed :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> I have fond memories of Weymouth - buckets and spades, rubber rings and ice-lollies!
> 
> 
>  I hope the kids come away with the same, and their memories of the beach aren't overidden by their father's formidable nocturnal flatulence.


Did you take them to Radipole Lake to see the birds? Or at least to the car park to see the ducks?

There's an RSPB Discovery Centre at the car park, too, but I've never been inside it. The kids might like it.

----------


## somtamslap

> Did you take them to Radipole Lake to see the birds? Or at least to the car park to see the ducks?


 We built sandcastles and ate cheap cheese burgers. Oh, we also had a real bad game of mini golf and lost a fiver in the arcade. 

Classic British vacationing.

----------


## Neverna

Ahh, culture rather than nature. Fair enough that, Slaps.   :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

As a youth, i was told we needed a passport to go to the southern beaches of England.

We didn't need one to go to Rhyll though, so naturally i assumed i must be part Welch, or that the overworked border guards were way to bollocksed to check our passports on an overworked bank holiday Monday morning.

Fookin loved the seaside me.
Loved leaving me nan buried in the sand with just her pinkies sticking out out so as the crabs or seagulls could have a nibble, but only after i'd robbed a two bob bit from her purse.

Great memories daddy Slap.

----------


## blue

Did you get some sand castle flags?
they are part of the happy seaside memories package - for  recall decades later..
Never seen an EU flag  - even little kids must  hate that mob

----------


## somtamslap

> Did you get some sand castle flags?


 No, but I've just remembered we went out on a pedalo. Another trip highlight...

----------


## patsycat

Do they still do donkey rides down there?  Or is that against the law now.

I have been to Weymouth, i was probably about the same size and age as the older slappermiss.  Around 7 or eight.

No pedalos in the olden ages...!!  Crazy golf, arcades and Dad going off to the pub- yup.

We had a caravan.  That he would hitch up every year and drag his family all around England and Scotland!!  I think we even went to Welsh Wales.

I loved it, i was little.  The others just wanted to curl up and die.  Including my mum.

Great memories!!  I caught the mumps in the Lake District.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Brighton is to Pattaya what Worthing is to Hua Hin. 

Blackpool is in a world of its own. 

Are you banned from driving Slap?

----------


## patsycat

You really are a nasty person.

----------


## Neverna

> 


Here's my photo taken three years ago just a few metres from where you took yours  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

^ Looks very similar. The furthest building looks the same.

But those double yellow lines have left me in doubt. 

Good effort either way.

NIce to see Weymouth meets the approval of the masses.

----------


## Neverna

It's because you took the photo at the junction where the car is passing (in my photo). There are double yellow lines on the stretch of road past that.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Good point! 

My vision has been suffering of late due to excessive masturbation.

----------


## patsycat

I guess they don't sell Unicorns in Weymouth.  Bummer.

----------


## Neverna

Inflatable dolphins, ducks and deer, for sure, Patsy, so I wouldn't give up on finding a unicorn.   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Weymouth is a bit like Hua Hin. Actually, no  scratch that. It is  absolutely fucking nothing like Hua Hin. But 
> 
> However, the next morning I was up at 6.30 and busied myself with an eight mile run along the seafront.


fantastic thread slappers , as usual, finding it a bit hard to believe about the 8 klick run though., next you'll de telling me withnall was there and run 10 Klicks

----------


## patsycat

> Inflatable dolphins, ducks and deer, for sure, Patsy, so I wouldn't give up on finding a unicorn.


Might have one in the back of the shop.  Along with all the other dodgy stuff.

Did you see in that pic, there is a small dingy?   Launch your child out into the waves!!

Bye Bye.  I'll go back and eat my sand flavoured egg sarnies.  Whilst you float off to France.  And get confused to be one of those pesky refugees.  Going the wrong way.

----------


## Neverna

There aren't many waves in Weymouth, Patsy, not on the sandy stretch of the beach anyway. Further along the coast at Greenhill and Preston, the waves can get pretty choppy, but the sandy beach at Weymouth is a gentle slope out and the waves are usually very small.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> You really are a nasty person.


I beg your pardon, but what on earth was nasty about my enquiry? 

I was merely wondering if that was the reason they took the train. If he were able to drive then I was on the point of recommending a few spots on the South Coast in Sussex, and rather nearer to Croydon than, say, Weymouth, he might fancy visiting on a fair day. If he couldn't drive then it would have been fucking academic..

For fuck's sake. You really are a bit wet, aren't you?

----------


## somtamslap

> next you'll de telling me withnall was there and run 10 Klicks


 The old fucker's balls deep in onion bahjis at the moment.

----------


## somtamslap

> There aren't many waves in Weymouth, Patsy, not on the sandy stretch of the beach anyway. Further along the coast at Greenhill and Preston, the waves can get pretty choppy, but the sandy beach at Weymouth is a gentle slope out and the waves are usually very small.


 Yep. There speaks a gent well versed in the nuances of the UK's southern coastline.






> I was merely wondering if that was the reason they took the train.


 It's the only way to travel. And actually very cheap if you book in advance during the summer months. The kids travelled for six quid each, return.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Indeed, I love long distance train travel and relish any new journey. However, you still have not answered the question, are you banned from driving, have you never learned to drive a car or possibly you simply refuse to drive because of some neuroses, foible or phobia?
Your public has a right to know!

----------


## patsycat

Trains are much better, you can relax and admire the scenary.

In a car or even a bus, you can get caught up in traffic jams or accidents.  And that frazzles parents - also with the incessant "are we there yet?" from the back seat!!

----------


## withnallstoke

> However, you still have not answered the question, are you banned from driving, have you never learned to drive a car or possibly you simply refuse to drive because of some neuroses, foible or phobia?


He's too fucking fat to fit in a car.

----------


## Neverna

He's running ten miles comfortably and regularly and he's averaging 100 miles a week on the bike. I don't believe he's fat. He's a fit fella now!

----------


## withnallstoke

> He's running ten miles comfortably and regularly and he's averaging 100 miles a week on the bike. I don't believe he's fat. He's a fit fella now!


Divn't talk shite man.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> He's running ten miles comfortably and regularly and he's averaging 100 miles a week on the bike. I don't believe he's fat. He's a fit fella now!
> 
> 
> Divn't talk shite man.


Anyway, Somtam captured this of Withnall last time he he was down.

http://i.imgur.com/jd7mx1P.mp4

----------


## Cujo

Why won't it show?

----------


## Cujo

This whole thread puts me in mind of.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Neverna
> ...





> Why won't it show?


imgur have changed their settings recently. It's now much easier to get it wrong! Also, make sure to use image tags when posting. Fingers crossed!

----------


## Cujo

Cheers Nervana, green you when I can.

^ That must have seemed like a good idea at the time I suppose. :rofl:

----------


## Lantern

Who said Punch and Judy Man.




How can you not love this?

----------

